# Electrical problem on briggs



## shillnav (Apr 11, 2013)

28B707
1120 E1
03080520

I have this Briggs Engine on a Murray Rider.

Here's what I've encountered so far. It's been sitting up for a while. Has a new battery. Would not turn over, although the solenoid does click when the key is turned. I jumped the solenoid and it turns over but would not start.

There is no spark at the plug unless I pull the kill / ground wire off the coil. It then has a strong visible spark. Plug the kill wire back to the coil and no spark at all.

I've traced the wires and on this model of Murray, everything is quite open and easy to get to. No visible bare wires. Have checked the safety switches and all read as they're supposed to. Am pretty sure the solenoid will need to be replaced but am more concerned right now about what is grounding and causing the "no spark."

Could a faulty solenoid be causing the no spark?? I'm thinking it's not because when I disconnect the kill wire, jump the solenoid, engine turns over and spark is present.......... This one's got me stumped.

Any feedback, advice, instruction would be most appreciated........ Thanks Much


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The solenoid will not cause a no spark issue. Since you did not post the model number of the rider, I can only take a guess at what the issue may be, but most likely it's the operator presence switch (Seat Switch) on tractor style riders. If it's a rear engine riding mower the switch is located under a tab that the rear housing rests on when closed. Some Murray units require that someone is sitting in the seat in order for the engine to run.


----------



## shillnav (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a Murray Model # 309000x8b......... I plan on re-checking that seat switch today. It's mid engine rider, engine is under a rather large shroud that raises and lowers. Seat switch is at the front of the shroud.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This model requires the operator in the seat in order to run, even if the blades are disengaged and the clutch/brake pedal is locked. There is a sensor in the plug that attaches to the seat that will also prevent the engine from running if you unplug the switch.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey 30year,

Shouldn't you be about 40yearTech by now ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glenjudy said:


> Hey 30year,
> 
> Shouldn't you be about 40yearTech by now ?


It's close, but not there just yet...


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a no start with older Murray riding mower that had been stored for a year
or more. Here is how I finally solved this problem. The key switch would engage 
starter & turn engine over but no spark. I disconnected kill connect at coil.Engine starts when key is turned to start.I removed mower deck to observe
clutch switch plunger when clutch pedal is depressed. I saw clutch switch plunger was not pushed down enough to make circuit when clutch pedal is
depressed. The threaded clutch rod was bent. I disconnected adjustable threaded clutch nut & straightened rod. I screwed nut toward end of rod & reconnected it. Kill connectors were reconnected. Clutch switch plunger now is pushed down all the way & engine fires.

Have a good one,
willie


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> It's close, but not there just yet...


What calendar are you using to base the 30yr, one with Apollo 15 on it? Ha! I'm up there too! I just tell people I saw them land on the moon, live.


----------

